# What The Hell Is The NBDL For??



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

What Is It For....Developing??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't even know what it stands for.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> I don't even know what it stands for.


National Developmental Basketball League. Its kinda like a farm system the way baseball has but players dont get called up like that. Only like 5 or 6 players got signed to teams from the NBDL last year


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Thanks*

So its kinda like my idea about NBA2 right? Those players are kinda like amatures right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Thanks*



> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> So its kinda like my idea about NBA2 right? Those players are kinda like amatures right?


Yeah but not really they had some players in there that were former player in the NBA. Some that didnt make it yet and vice-versa. I watched a couple of games and they were aiight


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*i'd say*

its not as good as college basketball, but thats jsut an observation. Most of the players are juorneymen from Europe or undrafted players who had decent skills. Guys like Terry Dehere and Galen Young were in the NBA but didn't make teams so they play here, they are looked at as veterans in a 1 year league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*So...*

...do they ever show it on tv?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: So...*



> Originally posted by *the_truth *
> ...do they ever show it on tv?


I know I caught it on ESPN a few times and proably even ESPN2 but that is where their games are broadcast during their season


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Do you guys even pay attention to the NBA???They are always talking about the NBDL. LOL.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The NBDL is a pretty good minor league system, but not necessarily the same type as MLB. I would like to see the commish let teams send 2nd round picks down to the NBDL if they feel like there isn't room on the roster or the player needs more work...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> The NBDL is a pretty good minor league system, but not necessarily the same type as MLB. I would like to see the commish let teams send 2nd round picks down to the NBDL if they feel like there isn't room on the roster or the player needs more work...


So would I! Hopefully, the NBA head honchos are thinking like that, too.

I watched a few of their games and I found some interesting prospects for the NBA. I think this is going to be good and might get expanded and even include something like you want, KC.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd love to see the NBA turn the NBDL into a system like MLB. I think that each NBA club should have their own club with 10 players. Maybe have a 2 veteran max. This farm team would have the same offense so that when a player is called up he would know the system. This would help teams hold on to a second round pick a little longer and let him develop(like the Lakers cutting Cory Hightower after 1 training camp and spending two future 2nd rounders on him). I think the draft would also have to be extended at least 1 round. I also think this would stop the league wide stashing of players on the injured list with fake injuries.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Honestly are teams really paying attention to this league, AT ALL?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HB said:


> Honestly are teams really paying attention to this league, AT ALL?


Yes, because some teams have affiliations with the D-League teams. Riley has said that sometime this year they're going to send Daequan Cook to the D-League fora 20-game stint.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Daquean Cook should have never been drafted in the first place


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

UD40 said:


> Yes, because some teams have affiliations with the D-League teams. Riley has said that sometime this year they're going to send Daequan Cook to the D-League fora 20-game stint.


Actually, _every_ team has an affiliation with D-League teams. The only unfortunate thing is that at the moment, because there are still fewer D-league teams than NBA teams, the D-League teams "share" NBA affiliations. So the Sioux Falls team receives players allocated from Minnesota and Charlotte; the Colorado team gets players from Denver, NJ and Toronto.

All this talk about there being virtually nobody to make the jump is pretty silly, though: there are 43 players in the NBA who have played in the D-League. And to say it's worse than college? Please...many of the D-League players were all-conference type players in college. They're guys who have legit pro potential, which is why anyone is bothering. The quality of play suffers mostly because the teams are totally overhauled every year. But the talent level is pretty good.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

cmd34 said:


> I'd love to see the NBA turn the NBDL into a system like MLB. I think that each NBA club should have their own club with 10 players. Maybe have a 2 veteran max. This farm team would have the same offense so that when a player is called up he would know the system. This would help teams hold on to a second round pick a little longer and let him develop(like the Lakers cutting Cory Hightower after 1 training camp and spending two future 2nd rounders on him). I think the draft would also have to be extended at least 1 round. I also think this would stop the league wide stashing of players on the injured list with fake injuries.



*brilliant. couldnt be said more perfect.*


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

David Stern has said several times that it's his goal to do that. But there's the little thing of funding it. Not every NBA owner wants to own and operate another team (so far, I believe one does: the Lakers). I am sure, however, that every NBA team would like to control another team in order to stash players. It'll happen, but they're going to have to figure out the logistics and money.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HB said:


> Daquean Cook should have never been drafted in the first place


Miami thought they got over on the Sixers by trading them Jason Smith


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> Miami thought they got over on the Sixers by trading them Jason Smith


I think with those two, it's going to take a little longer than 4 or 5 games to make any determinations...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I just never saw Cook as being good


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> I just never saw Cook as being good


Well, realistically, unless you watched him play in high school, you didn't get much of a chance, did you? And even that barely matters, as it's mostly against a bunch of clearly inferior kids. He was a McDonald's All American and then a first-rounder, so some people with some pretty good credentials see something they like--for example, athleticism and a streaky-good deep jumper. He's no sure thing, but he's clearly got abilities that make him worth a look. (I wouldn't have drafted him, but that's because it would take a true phenom for me to take a kid, as opposed to a player.) 

But I remember when people used Tracy McGrady as a "go to college" example, right along with Korleone Young or Taj McDavid. Rush to judgment and be proved wrong.


----------

